# Going to See Don Felder this Weekend



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

My SO got "comp'd" a pair of tickets from the Fallsview Casino, so we're going to go and check him out. I'm not exactly sure what I'm expecting material-wise but I do fully expect to hear some jaw-dropping licks.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

allthumbs56 said:


> My SO got "comp'd" a pair of tickets from the Fallsview Casino, so we're going to go and check him out. I'm not exactly sure what I'm expecting material-wise but I do fully expect to hear some jaw-dropping licks.


Let us know how it is. I've got tix to see him in March. I expect it will be an Eagles Greatest Hits kind of affair.

Pete


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

I was hoping he'd be coming to Ottawa as I'd love to see him, but no such luck. All we get is the Obama tour ? 

http://www.donfelderonline.com/tour.htm


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

That's cool. An ex-co-worker friend of mine loaned me the book he wrote and it's definitely an interesting read. I posted a thread with some pictures of him back in October here: http://www.guitarscanada.com/Board/showthread.php?t=17228&highlight=Felder and I also mentioned the Fallsview concert at that time in the posting. Hope you have a good time allthumbs56. :rockon:


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

So? How was it? :wave:

I was flipping around the dial a few weeks ago and was watching one of those Million Dollar Real Estate shows and there was a segment on Don Felder brokering a deal for Jacko's Neverland ranch. Apparently he is into more than just the music biz.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Well, Felder did not disappoint last night. Man he can rip it up good. I always assumed it was Joe Walsh playing all those riffs back in the day. I had forgotten a lot of those old Eagles tunes so it was a bit of a trip in the wayback machine. Awesome backing band, and I think I want to marry his daughter. kkjuw

I'm not sure if he is playing anywhere else in Canada but I would highly recommend it if you get a chance.

Pete


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Sneaky said:


> Awesome backing band, and I think I want to marry his daughter. kkjuw
> 
> Pete


Had to do a quick google. Now I want to marry her as well. 

kksjur


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> Had to do a quick google. Now I want to marry her as well.
> 
> kksjur












mmmhmmm....


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

Did he play this awesome song?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XgXoWrrfp3Q

Also, what is his daughter a singer in the band? Or playing an instrument?


----------



## bscott (Mar 3, 2008)

bagpipe said:


> I was hoping he'd be coming to Ottawa as I'd love to see him, but no such luck. All we get is the Obama tour ?
> 
> http://www.donfelderonline.com/tour.htm


Ottawa can be a bit of a wasteland as far as touring acts go. And even when we do have celbs in town noone seems fit to advertise and promote. When Motley was in town kat von D was also in town promoting her new book. I pass through Chapters, Rideau st., everyday day on the way to and from work but had no idea that she was doing a book signing. A lot of things about this town can be very "provincial" (look it up!!) A big town wanna be with all that arrogant attitude.
However - Willie nelson here on April 07!! Hopefully I won't be working night shift then.

Brian


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Sneaky said:


> So? How was it? :wave:
> 
> I was flipping around the dial a few weeks ago and was watching one of those Million Dollar Real Estate shows and there was a segment on Don Felder brokering a deal for Jacko's Neverland ranch. Apparently he is into more than just the music biz.


Sorry guys for the delay.....

It was a great show. He restricted the whole show (with the exception of "Heavy Metal" and one new song) to Eagles material, opening with Hotel California on the doubleneck SG.

The best way I can describe it is, it was like seeing an Eagles concert with the emphasis on the guitar and not the vocals. Felder did all his own singing and shared the guitar duties with another fellow who was a pretty damnfine player in his own right.

Seemed to be very modest and humble and both suprised and appreciative that people would come to see him play.

Probably my second favourite show at that particular venue.

I get lucky enough to catch quite a few acts that pass through the casino. In the next few weeks we've got REO Speedwagon, Kevin Costner (Yeah - I know), Huey Lewis, a Motown Revue, and ........ the legendary Tim Conway (who I hope won't be singing).


----------



## Soldano16 (Sep 14, 2006)

Sneaky said:


> I always assumed it was Joe Walsh playing all those riffs back in the day.


I LOVE JW but as a musician Felder is miles ahead. Listen to their solos in the live spanish style version of Hotel California. Walsh plays a nice lead part. Felder sounds like he just got back from 8 years studying in Spain with all the great master players.

His level of musicality is STUNNING. And what a tone monster. Just those opening notes on the lead to "One of these Nights"

Here's a 110% awesome clip of Felder and Joe. Love this song.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hh3_SSZElXg


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

Soldano16 said:


> I LOVE JW but as a musician Felder is miles ahead.
> 
> His level of musicality is STUNNING. And what a tone monster. Just those opening notes on the lead to "One of these Nights"


Yeah, I agree...after watching 'Hell Freezes Over' the first time, I realized JUST HOW MANY of those great Eagles leads could be attributed to Felder (and a different axe almost every song-SWEET!). In contrast, even though the guy playing on 'The Farewell Tour' DVD covered everything very well, it just wasn't quite the same! Damn, I wish those guys would play a concert in Vancouver though!!!
-Mikey


----------



## bbigsby (Mar 23, 2009)

*Don Felders live rig*

How many amplifiers do you tour with? 

From: http://www.eaglesfans.com/info/articles/short_run_to_the_top.htm

(Laughs) Only three-a Marshall with a preamp, and two Fender Tweed Deluxes which are set behind the stage and miked. 

I use a lot of stereo guitars with a Boss Chorus and stereo pan for a good spread. Our stage setup is designed around the monitors--we have to be able to hear the vocals, and we don’t need a lot of loud amplifiers. The quietest place in the arena at an Eagles show is probably right there on stage. 


We keep it around studio listening levels. I fact, we monitor at pretty low levels in the studio, too. We use JBL 4311s, not those huge, loud speakers. But I do own around 25 amplifiers.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I notice that Felder already has about 6 dates scheduled at Casino Niagara for 2010 starting in January. So you will have several chances to see him again.


----------

